# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Bili Goa --shërim Të Shpejtë

## Ali Baba Tepele

*Në këto momente që shkruajmë zonja e nderuar, një nga aktivistet më të mira të forumit shqipëtar, anëtare e kryesisë Shqipëris etnike dhe bashkimit kombëtar Zonja Bili-Goa ndodhet e shtruar në një spital të Shkupit dhe vuan nga një bllokim venash, i cili i dha një atak në zemër.I urojmë shërim të shpejtë dhe të kthehet sa më shpejtë në gjirin e familjes dhe në botën e forumit shqipëtar*.

----------


## pranvera bica

Uaaa!I uroj me gjithe shpirt Bili-Goas sherim sa me te shpejte!Besoj se mjekesia ka bere dhe ben cudira dhe shpeton shume jete njerezish...Zoti qofte me te!

----------


## Jack Watson

*Shërim sa më të shpejtë!!!*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Nje sherim dhe rikuperim sa me te shpejt Biligoa-s  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Eshte grua e forte , nuk e m'posht kollaj nje semundje .
Te uroje sherim sa me te shpejt Bili Goa !

----------


## ganimet

sherim sa me te shpejt .Zoti i ndihmoft  .

----------


## USA NR1

Sherim sa me te shpejte........

----------


## Dar_di

*Kam lexuar disa nga temat dhe postimet e saj që ka bërë në forum dhe kam arritur të përfitoj përshtypjen se është një anëtare që i nevojitet forumit, prandaj i dëshiroj shërim sa më të shpejtë dhe kthim në mesin e saj familjar, në mesin tonë dhe përgjithësisht në punët e saj konstruktive!*

----------


## Daja-GONI

> *Në këto momente që shkruajmë zonja e nderuar, një nga aktivistet më të mira të forumit shqipëtar, anëtare e kryesisë Shqipëris etnike dhe bashkimit kombëtar Zonja Bili-Goa ndodhet e shtruar në një spital të Shkupit dhe vuan nga një bllokim venash, i cili i dha një atak në zemër.I urojmë shërim të shpejtë dhe të kthehet sa më shpejtë në gjirin e familjes dhe në botën e forumit shqipëtar*.



Nuk e kam pare kohe te gjate ne kete mes dhe kam pyetur veten se ku eshte. Me vie shume keq qe qenka e semure. I uroj sherim te mbare dhe te shpejte.

Te lutem nese ke mundesi ta shofesh, ti beshe shume te fala nga une.

----------


## davidd

urime, te ardhte sa me shpejt... dhe 100 u befsh e u sherofsh sa me shpejt

----------


## no name

Unë kur pash titullin e temës që gjindet tek nënforumi "Përshendetje dhe urime" mendova se është diçka për të mirë dhe erdha me vrap për ta uruar, por me atë që lexuam në brendi të temës qenka helm! :S Më vjen keq për këtë fatkeqësi që i paska ndodhur Biligoas, i uroj shërim të mbarë dhe sa më të shpejt.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Për këto dy vite e më shumë shoqërimi, me kujdes i kam lexuar postimet e z. Biligoa, dhe pa kusht, kam formuar besimin dhe përshtypjen se ajo është njëra nga anëtaret e respektuar, e kulturuar...

Edhe një herë, . Biligoas i dëshiroj shërim sa më të shpejtë e të suksesshëm, dhe kthim në mesin e më të dashurve dhe në mesin tonë...

Respekte për z. Biligoa!*

----------


## Besoja

Shërim të shpejtë i uroj dhe një kthim tek njerzit e saj më të dashur!

----------


## Ksanthi

Sherim te shpejte.

----------


## Kreksi

I lutemi zotit per  sherim sa me te shpejt Bili Goas antares son te pazevendsueshmeaktivistes sone te dashtun zoti e ndihmoft qe te na kthehet sa me shpejt ne mesin tonë.

----------


## mondishall

Me kurajon e shpirtit te saj dhe kujdesin mjekesor, mikja jone ka per ta kapercyer suksesshem semundjen e do kthehet me e forte mes nesh.

----------


## Çaushi

*Edhe nga ana ime, nje urim per sherimin sa me te shpejt dhe dalje nga spitali e kthim tek Familja dhe Miqt e saj, shume te respektuaren , Atdhetaren qe i dha aq shume ketij forumi Miken tone, BILIGOA!*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Me vjen shume shume keq per kete Antare!
Lutem per nje sherim te shpejt dhe kthim ne gjirin familjar.*

----------


## puroshkodran

Sherim te shpejte!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Sherim te shpejte per Billigoan,

te afermit te bejne durim dhe ti japin dashuri.

sherim te shpejte per tezen Arjeta.

----------

